# عبدت الشيطان



## Blo0od G0d (16 نوفمبر 2006)

أول ظهور لعبدة الشيطان في العالم


تختلف المصادر على تحديد أول ظهور لعبدة الشيطان في العالم، فثمة مصادر تشير الى ان اليهودي انطوان لافي هو المؤسس الحقيقي لحركة أو ظاهرة عبدة الشيطان في العالم عام 1966 وهذاانتحر مع المئات من أتباعه. وقد اقنع اتباعه بأن ما ينتظرهم من السعادة أعظم بكثير مما يعرفون وكان يردد دائما انه ذاهب ليعربد في جحيم السماء! وثمة مصادر أخرى تقول ان مفهوم عبدة الشيطان ظهر في اوروبا في القرون الوسطى لكن الشكل التنظيمي لعبادة الشيطان لم يظهر إلا مع اليستر كراولي 1900، ومنذ ذلك الحين وحتى موته 1947، أخذ كراولي ينشر تعاليمه ومبادئه في بلاد عديدة الى ان مات بسبب المخدر. وقد حدد لأتباعه قواعد يتبعونها لاسترضاء الشيطان والاستفادة من السعادة في هذاالعالم، بحيث أباح لهم كل شيء ودعاهم الى السحر والجنس والتضحيات البشرية والحيوانية، وتعاطي المخدرات، وهو يرى أن العالم الآخر لا وجود له، لذا علينا الاستمتاع بهذاالعالم المحسوس بجميع الطرق، وأباح لأتباعه الحق بأن يقتلوا كل من يقف أمام تحقيقهم هذه الرغبات. وهذا ماجعل أنصاره يسكنون في المقابر والخرائب على اعتبار أن لهم الحق بالسكن أينما يريدون وهم يشربون الدماء، ويأكلون لحوم البشر ويمارسون الجنس بشكل لافت وفي جماعات، بمايعرف بالدعارة الجماعية.

أوصى كراولي بضرورة توريث هذه العبادة ونشرها، خصوصا لدى الشباب الذين يعتبرهم قوة تغيير، ولكن يبدو أنه لم يبق أحد منهم ليبشر بذلك لأن الانتحار كان آمال الكثيرين من هؤلاء، بسبب ادمان المخدرات والكحول والموسيقى الصاخبة التي كانت توصلهم الى حالة من الهستيريا، يصبحون معها مستعدين لفعل أي شيء.

   عبدة الشيطان

يرجع أصل عبدة الشيطان كما تقول الباحثة الامريكية 'اليزابيث باريت' من جامعة 'ايلينوي' إنها احدي الطوائف التي تندرج تحت الوثنية حيث ان كل ممارساتها وطقوس افرادها انتهاكا صارخا للقانون مثل تعاطي المخدرات وشرب الخمور والجنس الجامعي والشذوذ والسرقة.
وتؤكد الباحثة ان عبادة الشيطان ظهرت في اوربا في بداية القرن الثالث عشر وقام اعضاءها بممارسة السحر الاسود ووصلت ذروتها إلي ان دعت كنائس اوروبا إلي الدعوة إلي حرق عبدة الشيطان بهدف اقتلاع جذور الممارسات الشيطانية.
أما ظهور فكر عبدة الشيطان الحديث فرجع إلي قيام يهودي من أصل امريكي اسمه 'انطوان تليدر ليفي' بتأسيس معبد للشيطان في سان فرانسيسكو في ابريل عام 1966 وظل يدعو إلي عبادة الشيطان وخرجت دعواته إلي اوروبا واستراليا لكنها ظلت عاجزة عن دخول العالم الاسلامي والشرق الاوسط حتي تمكنت افكار عبدة الشيطان من دخول الشرق عن طريق جماعة 'الهيبز' التي تشابه عبدة الشيطان في طقوسها مستغلين موسيقي 'الروك' التي يميل الشباب الشرقي إلي الاستماع إليها خاصة ابناء الذوات.
واكثر الدول الاوروبية التي كانت تمارس فيها جماعات عبدة الشيطان طقوسها المانيا حيث منطقة 'برواكن بابك' في جبال هيرتس الشهيرة التي تعد منطقة مقدسة لدي عبدة الشيطان ويعتقدون ان العهد الموقع بين الشيطان والزعيم الروحي الدكتور 'فاوست' وقع في هذه المنطقة ويقام عليها احتفالان كبيران كل عام في بداية شهري مايو واغسطس يحضره عبدة الشيطان من كل مكان.. وكانت الحكومة الالمانية تترك اعضاء الجماعة يمارسون طقوسهم بكل حرية حتي لاتتهم باضطهاد الحريات حتي فوجئت بوجود ضحايا كثيرين للطقوس حيث يقوم عبدة الشيطان بقتل الاطفال ليشربوا دماءهم ويلطخون بها أجسادهم ووجوههم.. ويرتكبون جرائم كثيرة تحت تأثير المخدرات.. لذلك أصبحت السلطات الالمانية تطاردهم.
وفي امريكا ألقت الشرطة القبض علي عدد من عبدة الشيطان بعد قيامهم بسرقة كمية كبيرة من الدماء من أحد المستشفيات.


وقد وصل عدد أتباع كنيسة الشيطان الخاصة بليفي هذا إلي حوالي 20ألف في الولايات المتحدة ، أما أتباع المذاهب الشيطانية الأخرى فقد قدر عددهم بحوالي أربعة مليون شخص ( في النصف الأول من تسعينيات القرن العشرين ) 



و في هذه الفترة عاودت هذه النزعات الشريرة الظهور بشراسة فوق أرض القارة الأوربية خاصة في فرنسا ؛ حتى أن لهم برنامجا إذاعيا تقدمه " مدام سوليل " تدعوا فيه لعبادة الشيطان و ممارسة السحر الأسود ، و في ألمانيا فتؤكد الروايات أن هناك ما يقرب من مليون رجل وامرأة يمارسون عبادة الشيطان أو يتعاطون علومها السرية .



و في كندا تنتشر هذه النحلة بشكل كبير ، و تأخذ شكل منظمات و جماعات تحت مسميات مختلفة منها منظمة أحفاد الفراعنة ، ومنظمة أحفاد الإغريق ، وجماعة أكيا هاوس ، و منظمة دلتا .


جماعة عبدة الشيطان ظهرت في الوطن العربي فجأة.. لم يكن لها أي مقدمات تسبق ظهورها لذلك أصيب الناس بصدمة كبري عندما علموا بالقبض علي مجموعة من الشباب في مصر بتهمة 'عبادة الشيطان'!.. وراح الناس يتساءلون 
ما المقصود بعبادة الشيطان؟.. وأين ظهرت افكارها؟ وكيف ومتي دخلت الوطن العربي؟


وجدت ظاهرة عبدة الشيطان طريقها إلى بعض الدول العربية ما أثار حفيظة شعوب المنطقة المسلمة في وقت يزداد فيه عدد الشباب الذين يمارسون هذه الطقوس حتى وصل عددهم في لبنان وحدها إلى 650 شخصا وينتشرون في أغلب مناطق البلاد.

وبدأت هذه الظاهرة في لبنان بدايات عام 1992، بحسب مجلة "القبس" الكويتية السبت 4-2-2006، وكان أول المنتحرين (م. ج ـ 14 سنة) وقد بعث برسالة الى صديقه، طالبا منه دفن أشرطة الروك اند رول التي كان مولعا بها معه. ثم توالت بعدها حوادث الانتحار المماثلة حتى بلغت بحسب التقارير الأمنية 11 حالة. وكانت وزارة الداخلية أعلنت قبل عدة سنوات مكافحتها لظاهرة عبدة الشيطان وهي في بدايتها. واشارت الى توقيف بعض المنتمين اليها واحالتهم على القضاء.
وقد انتشرت هذه الظاهره في كثير من البلدان العربيه كمصر ودول الخليج باعداد كبيرة .

تعريف الشيطان عند أتباعه :


- الشيطان هو : الإنغماس الذاتي في الملذات ؛ دون النظر إلي النتيجة مادامت في عالم آخر غيبي 



- الشيطان هو : الأمل المرتقب بدلا من أمل الدين الغير منظور فكيف لا نعرف أنه غير كاذب ؟ 



- الشيطان هو : الحكمة والطريقة إليها ...!


- الشيطان هو : أقوي و أشجع من خلق ؛ فقد صنع نفسه وحير الكثيرين .


- الشيطان هو : الملاذ لكل من تطلق عليهم كلمة خطاة من وجهة نظر الأديان السماوية 


وهم يدعون في هذا الشأن أن العلاقة مع الشيطان توفر الإشباع النادي و العاطفي للإنسان .

     الوصايا التسع عند عبدة الشيطان 

الغريب ان هناك تسع وصايا يحفظها ويرددها عبدة الشيطان وكل فرد ينضم إلي الجماعة يتعين عليه حفظها وهي

الوصية الاولي: الشيطان يمثل الانغماس الذاتي واطلاق المرء العنان لاهوائه ورغباته وشهواته بدلا من الامتناع عنها.

الوصية الثانية: الشيطان يمثل التواجد الحيوي بدلا من الامل الكاذب الوهمي.

الوصية الثالثة: الشيطان يمثل الحكمة غير المشوهة وغير الملوثة بدلا من خداع النفس بافكار زائفة.

الوصية الرابعة: الشيطان يمثل الانتقامية.

الوصية الخامسة: الشيطان يمثل الشفقة لمن يستحقونها بدلا من مضيعة الحب للحاقدين وجاحدي الجميل.

الوصية السادسة: الشيطان يمثل مجرد حيوان مختلف أحيانا وفي أغلب الاحيان اشرس الحيوانات التي تمشي علي اربع والذي بسبب روحانيته الرائعة ونموه الذكي.

الوصية السابعة: الشيطان يمثل المسئولية تجاه الشخص المسئول بدلا من مصاصي الدماء المعتوهين.

الوصية الثامنة: الشيطان يمثل كل ما يطلق عليه خطايا أو آثام لانها تؤدي كلها إلي الاشباع العضوي والعقلي والعاطفي.

الوصية التاسعة: الشيطان يمثل اعز صديق للعبد وذلك لانه الابقي.


اللون الأسود وعبدة الشيطان

يرتبط اللون الأسود بالشر والموت واشد انواع السحر هو السحر الاسود والشيطان لا يحب النور يحب الظلام 

حيث يلبسون اللون الأسود والأحمر ويفضلون ملابس الجلد الأسود وويرتدون حلي من الفضة تحوي رموزهم 


ومن علامات الإناث عابدات الشيطان طلاء الأظافر والشفاه باللون الأسود ، وارتداء الملابس المطبوع عليها نقوش الشيطان والمقابر والموت ، والتزين بالحلي الفضية ذات الأشكال غير المألوفة التي تعبر عن أفكارهم ، مثل الجماجم ورؤوس الكباش ويخزن شرائط كاسيت مسجلاً عليها أغان فيها ازدراء للدين . 

ان عبدة الشيطان جماعة تدعي أنه من خلال طقوسهم يمكنهم الحصول على القوة الشيطانية وهؤلاء لديهم كتاب ديني يسمى "الإنجيل الأسود" من تأليف اليهودي ليفي مؤسس كنيسة الشيطان في سان فرانسيسكو". وقال "ان هذه المجموعة تتكون من طبقات، فمنهم ما يسمى بالأمير وكذلك الشر الأعظم ..


فما هي طقوسهم؟



الطقوس :

وهي علي ثلاث مجموعات نوعية :

المجموعة الأولي :الطقوس الجنسية .


المجموعة الثانية: طقوس الرحمة ( لمساعدة الآخرين علي التحرر من القيود التي تسبب الألم و تتمثل هذ1ه القيود في النوازع الأخلاقية )


المجموعة الثالثة : طقوس الغضب ( بتقديم الأضحية وهو في الغالب إنسان أظهر العداء لكنيستهم أو أحرق دور العبادة المنافسة
أو حتى جزء من ممتلكات أسرته 


طقوس شيطانية عجيبة!


أغرب طقوس جماعة عبدة الشيطان التي ظهرت في الوطن العربي وتم القبض على بعض اعضائها كما جاءت علي لسان أحد المقبوضين عليهم في مصر كانت قيام اعضاء الجماعة بممارسة طقوسهم في أحد المعابد القديمة واذا تعذر يقومون بذلك في شقة سكنية خالية من الاثاث يستأجرونها لهذا الاساس لممارسة طقوسهم ثم يذهبون إلي مقابر الكومونولث ثم يستخرجون جثث الموتي كما يقومون بذبح قطة أو كلب صغير يلطخون بدمائه وجوههم وايديهم ويشربون منه.. ثم يقومون بالدوران في دائرة حتي يرضى عنهم الشيطان واذا لم تتوافر هذه الحيوانات يخدشون ايديهم حتي تسيل الدماء منهم بعدها يتعاطون المخدرات وحبوب الهلوسة علي انغام موسيقي 'الروك' الشهيرة.
أما أغرب ما جاء في ملف التحقيقات في قضية عبدة الشيطان في مصر هو قيام أربعة من شباب عبدة الشيطان في مصر بالتوجه إلي مقابر البساتين وفتح احدي المقابر دون ان يعلم أحد ونزلوا داخل المقبرة وجلس كل منهم في أحد أركان المقبرة ومضوا داخلها 4 ساعات كاملة ورددوا خلالها ترانيم خاصة بهم وبعض الاغاني التي تساعد على حضور الشيطان والتعامل معه وكان معهم كتاب خاص بعبادة الشيطان مرسل إليهم من امريكا وراحوا ينبشون جثث الموتي الموجودة بالمقبرة كنوع من التقرب إلي الشيطان.


من أهم طقوس عباد الشيطان نبش قبور الموتى ، فالعبث بالجثث و إخراجها من قبورها له دلالات طقسية لديهم ؛ و قد تم التحقق من إقامة هذا الطقس في مصر من قبل مجموعة من شباب منحرف يحاكي عبدة الشيطان الغربيين؛عندما انتهكوا إحدى مقابر الكومنولث ؛ و حدث أيضا في دولة الكيان الضهيوني عندما اكتشف آثر عبث تم لقبر أحد الجنود ؛ أثبت التحقيق أن من ارتكب هذا هم أتباع الشيطان من اليهود ؛ و كما تعدد رصد مثل هذه الجرائم في أمريكا و بلدان أوربا ؛ وكان أوثقها ما حدث في فرنسا بتاريخ 9 يوليو عام 1997 ؛ عندما تقدمت عجوز ببلاغ للشرطة مضمونه أنها أثناء قيامها بزيارة قبر زوجها في مقابر طولون ؛ اكتشفت أمرا بشعا ؛ كانت أحدي المقابر مفتوحة و الجثة ملقاة خارجها وقد غرس فيها صليب مقلوب ، و نتيجة للتحريات استطاعت الشرطة الفرنسية القبض علي فتاتين مراهقتين و شابين في العشرين ارتكبوا هذا الجرم ؛ و قد اعترفوا أن الدافع لارتكاب هذا الأمر هو الرغبة في الالتحاق بجماعة لعبادة الشيطان تشترط للموافقة علي قبول أعضاء جدد أن يمارسوا هذا الطقس .



و يتم طقس انتهاك حرمة الموتى باحتفال خاص ، و لا يقل ممارسة لكل شيطاني عن ثلاث مرات كل عام ؛ و للمخلص منهم ممارسة زيادة عن هذا العدد لكن علي أن تكون الزيادة قابلة للقسمة علي رقم 6 .



و لصلواتهم مناسك خاصة ؛ فتقام في الليل ، لاعتقادهم أن الشيطان لا يقبل الترانيم مع ظهور أول ضوء ؛ و لا يمارسون عبادة نهارية غير قتل القطط و تلطيخ أجسادهم بدمائها ؛ وهي نوع من الاستعداد للصلوات الليلية .



تبدأ الطقوس الليلية : الصلاة الصغيرة : بإشعال النيران وسط حلقة مستديرة في وسطها نجمة خماسية ــ في مصر كانوا يرسمونها نجمة سداسية ؛ ربما لترسيخ احترام احترام الشعار الصهيوني في وجدان أتباع الشيطان ــ ثم يتم إشعال عدد من الشموع السوداء من مضاعفات رقم 6 و هنا يخلع المصلون ( من الجنسين ) الجزء الأعلى من ملابسهم ، ثم يبدأ الكاهن في ترتيل ما يسمي بالمفاتيح السبعة و هي عبارات يتم بها استحضار الشيطان أو أحد معاونيه و يتم ذلك كله مع تعاطي المخدرات .



وعندما يبدأ ظهور تأثير المخدرات علي الموجودين ؛ يأمرهم الكاهن بان يشبكوا أيديهم بعضهم ببعض ؛ وتبدأ ما يعرف عندهم بالرقصة الحمراء المقدسة ، و لا تنتهي هذه الرقصة إلا بتساقطهم الواحد تلو الآخر ، ويبقى الكاهن مستيقظا للنهاية مستمرا في قراءة تعاويذه وطلاسمه الشيطانية .



و هم يعتقدون أن الشيطان يتصل بالنائمين المخدرين ؛ ويسمونها نومة الصلاة !؛ و قبيل بزوغ الفجر يبدأ الكاهن ( يسمونه المركز الحي) في إيقاظهم بالتتابع بادئا بمن سقط أولا ؛ حتي تتكافأ فرص الاتصال بالشيطان ــ علي أن يتم إبدال الكاهن ( المركز الحي ) كل ثلاث أيام ( وهي المدة بين صلاة صغيرة و أخري) ليأخذ الكل فرصته في الاتصال .

القداس الأسود 

وهو من أهم طقوسهم ، ويقوم علي نفس فكرة القداس المسيحي ، ولكن بشكل معكوس ، ويعتقد اتباع الشيطان أنهم عندما يشرعون في القيان بهذه الشعائر فوق الأرض يبدأ الشيطان ممارسة نفس الطقوس تحت الأرض ، و يرجعون الهدف من ممارسة هذا القداس وشعائره هو رغبتهم العارمة في إرضاء سيدهم ( الشيطان) ، أما هو فيفعل ذلك لأنها تجلب له السعادة!.



تبدأ طقوس القداس الأسود 


الصلاة الصغري أي بترتيل المفاتيح السبعة ؛ ثم رقصة الخلاص ( مع تناول المخدرات و الخمور ) ثم يخلع الجميع ملابسهم و يقف الكاهن في منتصف الدائرة الشيطانية ، وتتقدم إحدى العضوات ــ مختارة سلفا ــ لاستكمال الطقس ( تبدأ ممارسة جماعية للجنس بكل أشكاله الطبيعبة والشاذة ) و تكون الفتاة هي مركز هذه المماسرات حتي يصل الجميع لذروة النشوة ؛ هنا تتعالي صرخات الكاهن و يتبعه الجميع بترانيم للشيطان ؛ حتي يترك لهم الفتاة المركز و لا يأخذها لمضاجعتها تحت الأرض ، وهو أمر لايقرره إلا الكاهن لأنهم يعتقدون أنه الوحيد القادر علي الاتصال المباشر بالشيطان ؛ فإذا قرر أن الشيطان يريد الفتاة ليضاجعها فيعلن ذلك الكاهن ويتم بالتضحية بالفتاة المسكينة و دفنها لتصل إلي فراش الشيطان السفلي !



لعبدة الشيطان قداسان

الاول الاسود

ويستحضر فيه الشيطان في غرفة مظلمة، مرسومة على جدرانها رموز شيطانية وفيها مذبح مغطى بالأسود. وتوضع على المذبح كأس مليئة بالعظام البشرية، أو الخمور اذا لم تتوافر العظام وخنجر لذبح الضحية ونجمة الشيطان ذات الأجنحة الخمسة، وديك اسود الريش وصليب منكس، ثم يمسك الكاهن او الكاهنة بعصا، وتجري تلاوة القداس لاستحضار الشيطان. بعدها يمسك الكاهن بالخنجر ويذبح الديك ويشرب من دمه ويمرر الكأس بعد أن يملأها بالدم على الجميع.

أما القداس الثاني 

فهو القداس الأحمر، الذي يذبح فيه بشري، بدلا من الديك، طفل على الأرجح، وهر في بعض الحالات التي يتعذر فيها الوصول الى طفل ابن زنى في الغالب حتى لا يكون له في سجلات الدولة، مما يسهل عليهم ذبحه وشرب دمه ثم أكله.




والغريب أن هذا الطقس يتم في جو من السعادة و الجميع يحسد الضحية ؛ لأنها ستنال شرف مضاجعة معبودهم ؛ و يلقنونهم أن قمة إخلاصهم للشيطان هو أن يتمنوا أن يكونوا في مكانها حتي الذكور منهم ؛ فالشذوذ الجنسي فضيل من فضائل هذه النحلة يسعي جميعهم للمارستها !

الأماكن المفضلة للإقامة الطقوس

وهي المقابر و فوق أشلاء الجثث وفي الأماكن الموحشة ( في مصر كانوا يفضلون وادي الريان بصحراء الفيوم ) و الأبنية المهجورة ( كما كان يحدث في قصر البارون ) ــ وعقاب من يتطفل عليهم الإيذاء الجسدي الذي قد يصل إلي القتل ــ وتذكر السيدة نفيسة عابد الصحفية بمجلة أكتوبر أنها رأت في أمريكا مناطق يمتد نفوذ مثل هذه الجماعات فيها حتى أن الشرطة لا تستطيع اختراقها و لا حماية أي مواطن يدخلها عن طريق الخطأ .

الأزمان المفضلة لعبادتهم الشيطانية 

يفضلون الشيطانين أيام معينة مرتبطة بمناسبات تاريخية شريرة من وجهة نظرهم ؛ مثل عيد الأشباح الأمريكي ( الهيلويين ) الذي يحتفل به في آخر يوم من شهر أكتوبر ؛ حتى أن الشرطة الأمريكية تحذر في مثل هذه الأيام الأسر التي تتواجد بالقرب من أماكن تجمع الشيطانيين و تحثهم علي الانتباه لأطفالهم وحيواناتهم ، كما يعتبر الشيطانيون يوم ميلاد الشخص هو عيده المقدس الأعظم لهذا الشخص ، والذي يعتبر يوما مفضل لإقامة الطقوس .

الكراهية القاتلة هي الفكرة الأساسية التي ينبني عليها لهوت (إن صح التعبير) هذه النحلة و هي كراهية موجهة لكل المخلوقات و لكل القيم ؛ و تضع الدين الإسلامي و النصرانية في زاوية خاصة في أعمق جزء من هاوية كراهيتهم . لذا فمهما تعددت أسماء الفرق الشيطانية و تنوعت طقوسها ؛ فهي تصب في بركة آسنة واحدة ألا وهي عبادة الشر المتجسد في مخلوق "الشيطان" .

ليس لفرق عبادة الشيطان عقيدة موحده ؛ فمنها من يؤمن بوجود الإله الخالق و أن الشيطان كائن عظيم لكنه في مرتبة أدني من الخالق ؛ و لكنه ظلم في الاختبار الذي وضعه فيه خالقه ؛ فهم يتبعونه شفقة عليه من ناحية و من ناحية أخري فإن غلبة الشر الظاهرة جعلتهم يعتقدون أن " إبليس " استطاع الاستحواذ علي أمور الأرض و أن الخالق ما عاد يهتم بشئونها 


و منهم تنبي عقيدتهم علي أسس أهمها عدم الإيمان بالخالق( كأتباع ليفي ــ الإبليسويون ــ ) وتحقير المسيحية و الإسلام ليس لإيمانهم بالخالق فقط و لكن في الأساس لدعوتهم تغليب الخير و نبذ الشر ، و من أسس عقيدتهم بالطبع تقديس الشيطان لا باعتباره إله : بل باعتباره الصديق الأعظم الذي يمتلك القوة التي تتحكم في البشر و هي المتعة و اللذة الحسية 

و يرون أنها دافع الإنسان للتقدم و الارتقاء و يجب أن يطلق الإنسان لها العنان ؛ و يتبع بلا عصيان من يعينه علي تحقيق ذلك ؛ ومنم غير الشيطان فاعل هذا ؛ في معتقدهم !أي أنهم يرون و يدعون إلي نكوص الإنسان و إرتداده إلي حياة حيوانية هو عين التقدم .



كما يعلنون تمجيدهم للإبليس لأنهم يرونه أشجع من في الكون فقد وقف أمام من لا يستطيع أحد الوقوف أمامه ــ فهم لا يدركون أن تمرد إبليس لم يكن علي إرادة الله فالله جل جلاله هو من خلقه مزود بإرادة الاختيار بين الطاعة والعصيان ...


و عندهم أيضا لا يمكن وصف الإنسان بالشيطاني إلا إذا أعتقد بقوة الشيطان و قدرته علي مولاته و تحقيق رغباته في الحال ؛ هذا إذا أخلص في الاتباع و اليقين بالشر ..

 خلص ياريت اكون وضحت كل شي 

سي ياا


----------



## ميرنا (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*فعلا وضحتى كل شىء بس فى اسئله كتير *
*انتى فعلا كنتى من عبده الشيطان ؟ ومازلتى منهم ؟ لو ترتكتيهم ليه ؟ *
*وصورت توقيعك غامضه جدااا ايه معناها ؟*


----------



## Blo0od G0d (16 نوفمبر 2006)

هلا ميرناا

 يس طبعاا كنت ورشيب مع انو اكتر عبدت الشيطان  تنتهي حياتهم بالانتحار ودايم يرددوا دا (أيها الشيطان ..... خذ روحي .... ويا غضب الإله دنسها بالخطيئة وباركها بالنار ... لا بد أن أموت ..... الانتحار ..... الانتحار .... لابد أن أموت ")

  انا تركتهم بس لسه محتاره دا تعودت عليه مع انو دين كدب×كدب >.<


 بس سووري صورة التوقيع لها معنى خاص فيني 

   سي ياا


----------



## ميرنا (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*اوك ميرسى لردك واهتمامك*


----------



## Fadie (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*الذين فيهم اله هذا الدهر (أبليس) قد اعمى اذهان غير **المؤمنين لئلا تضيء لهم انارة انجيل مجد **المسيح الذي هو صورة الله*

*(2كو4:4)*

*شكرا يا ألهى*​


----------



## fadi jolianos (16 نوفمبر 2006)

bas   ana ba3rif inou awal man mars 3abadat al shitan kan armani


----------



## lord11 (16 نوفمبر 2006)

ايه ده هو انتي كنتي من عبدة الشيطان؟


----------



## Blo0od G0d (16 نوفمبر 2006)

يس مستر لورد


----------



## lord11 (16 نوفمبر 2006)

اها 
وماهي ديانتك والدك او والدتك
يعني مكتوب في بطاقتك ايه؟


----------



## Blo0od G0d (16 نوفمبر 2006)

متكوب بدون لقافه زايده


----------



## lord11 (16 نوفمبر 2006)

اها
وانتي بقى جايه هنا عشان بتدرسي الاديان؟؟
يعني ناويه تعتنقي ديانه معينه؟

عموما الحمدلله ان ربنا رحمك من هذه الديانه البشعه
ولكن عليكي ان تلحقي نفسك قبل فوات الأوان

واذكرك بهذه الآيات

وَقَالَ الشَّيْطَانُ لَمَّا قُضِيَ الأَمْرُ إِنَّ اللّهَ وَعَدَكُمْ وَعْدَ الْحَقِّ وَوَعَدتُّكُمْ فَأَخْلَفْتُكُمْ 

وَمَا كَانَ لِيَ عَلَيْكُم مِّن سُلْطَانٍ إِلاَّ أَن دَعَوْتُكُمْ فَاسْتَجَبْتُمْ لِي فَلاَ تَلُومُونِي وَلُومُواْ أَنفُسَكُم مَّا أَنَاْ 

بِمُصْرِخِكُمْ وَمَا أَنتُمْ بِمُصْرِخِيَّ إِنِّي كَفَرْتُ بِمَا أَشْرَكْتُمُونِ مِن قَبْلُ إِنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ 

}إبراهيم22


----------



## Blo0od G0d (16 نوفمبر 2006)

طبعاا جايه هون مشان اشوف الديانات التانيه وتانكس ع التواصل لورد


----------



## lord11 (16 نوفمبر 2006)

العفو بلود
بس ليا عتاب بسيط ليكي
هل من الانصاف انك تدرسي الاسلام من اعداء الاسلام؟
يعني اعتقد لو عايزه تعرفي الاسلام على حقيقته ادرسي الاسلام من اهل الاسلام نفسهم ومفيش مانع انك تشوفي الشبهات حول الاسلام من منهم غير مسلمين
صح ولا انا غلطان؟


----------



## Blo0od G0d (16 نوفمبر 2006)

امممم يس ممكن كلامك صح


----------



## Coptic Man (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*موضوع شامل و فيه معلومات كتير*

*ثانكس *

*بس حاسس ومجرد شعور مش تزعلي*

*انك ناقله يعني مش كنتي ضمن الجماعة فعلا*

*وانما دي مجرد افكار كانت بتجتازك وانتي حبه الاهتمام اللي بيمثله ليكي *

*لما حد يعرف انك ضمن عبدت الشيطان *

*اعتذر مسبقا لو كلامي ضايقك*

*وحابب اضيف معلومات عن كراولي لانه شخصية لفتت انتباهي في السحر الاسود *

*لاننا بحب هذه الامور*

*أليستر كراولي 1875- 1947*

*ولد كراولي من عائلة بيروقراطيّة في إنكلترا وتخرّج من جامعة كامبريدج· إهتمّ في البدء بالظواهر والعبادات الغريبة، ودافع عن الإثارة والشهوات الجنسيّة في كتبه ومحاضراته· ثمّ انضمّ إلى نظام العهد الذهبي وهو مجتمع سرّي، وقد أصبح فيما بعد المعلم الكبي لذلك المجتمع· أنشأ علاقة جنسيّة شاذة مع >ألان بينيت< الذي انغمس فيما بعد بأعمال السحر، وأعلن كراولي أنه يتمنى أن يصبح قدّيس الشيطان، وأن يُعرف بالوحش الكبير أو الرجل الشرّير.*
*في العام 1900 ، ترك كراولي العهد الذهبي وأوجد نظاماً خاصًّا به أسماه >سلفر ستار< أي النجم الفضّي، وراح يسافر عبر العالم حيث بقي لسنوات طويلة في صقليا مع عددٍ من أتباعه· ولكن الأخبار التي عُرفت عنه من تعاطيه وترويجه للمخدّرات وتقديم الذبائح، جعله يُطرد من إيطاليا، فذهب إلى سيلان حيث التقى مجدّداً بالرجل الذي ربطته به علاقة شاذّة >ألان بينيت<· وقضى كراولي عمره يسافر من بلد إلى آخر يبحث عن لذّاته الجسديّة مع النساء والرجال ويدعو إلى الوحشيّة والشيطانيّة· وقد سافر إلى صحراء الجزائر للقاء روح الشيطان هناك· وفي آخر حياته أصبح كراولي يؤمن بأنه مصّاص دماء وراح يحقن جسمه بالهيرويين حتى وُجد في النهاية ميتاً بين زجاجات الخمر وحقن المخدّرات· *
*قانون كراولي*
*1· يحقّ للإنسان  أن يبتدع قانونه الخاص - أن يعيش بالطريقة التي يريدها - أن يعمل كما يريد - أن يلهو كما يريد - أن يرتاح كما يريد - أن يموت في الوقت والطريقة التي يريد. 
2· يحقّ للإنسان أن يأكل ما يريد ( لذلك شجّع جماعته على أكل الغائط ) - أن يشرب ما يريد ( يشربون الدم والبول ) - أن يسكن أينما يريد ( يسكنون الخرائب والمقابر ) - أن يلبس كما يريد - أن يتحرّك على وجه الأرض كما يريد. 
3· يحقّ للإنسان أن يفكِّر كما يريد - أن يتكلَّم كما يريد - أن يكتب ويرسم وينحت ويخطط ويبني كما يريد. 
4· يحقّ للإنسان أن يحبّ كما يريد - خذ حاجتك من الجنس كما تريد ومتى وأين ومع مَن تريد. 
5· يحقّ للإنسان أن يقتل أولئك الذين يقفون عائقاً أمام تحقيق هذه الحقوق.*
*نظريات كراولي الخمس
1· يجب توريط العائلة كلّها في عبادة الشيطان بحيث تنتقل التعاليم من الأهل إلى الأطفال الذين سيصبحون بدورهم متورّطين في أعمار مبكرة، وهذا ما لوحظ في الولايات المتحدة الأميركيّة. 
2· الجيل الجديد والجيل الذي سبقه سيكونان مسؤولين عن نشر التعاليم الشيطانيّة. 
3· يجب أن يقوم عدد من الأشخاص وأتباعهم بوضع تعاليم خاصَّة بهم تتعلَّق بخرق القانون والنواحي الدينيّة خصوصاً بالنسبة إلى قوانين وشرائع الأديان السماويّة الثلاثة اليهوديّة والمسيحيّة والإسلام. 
4· يجب أن تقوم مجموعة من عُبَّاد الشيطان، وتدعى المجموعة الرسميّة، بنشر التعاليم وإغواء الشباب بجميع وسائل الغواية كالجنس والمخدّرات وغير ذلك. 
5· أخيراً، يجب دفع المراهقين للثورة على مجتمعاتهم وتقاليدهم ودياناتهم لأنهم قوّة التغيير *
*أنطون لافي*
*هو من أصل يهوديّ وجنسيّة أميركيّة· تزعّم عبادة الشيطان بعد موت >أليستر كراولي<· ولقد ادّعى أنّ اللّه عزّ وجلّ ظلم إبليس، كما نكر الأديان جميعها وطالب بدليل مادّي على وجود الله، مؤكِّداً أنّ الأدلَّة التي تثبت وجود الشيطان كثيرة· وهو يعتقد مثل >كراولي<  أنّ الشيطان ضحيّة وهو قادر على تحقيق السعادة للإنسان بينما اللّه يعدنا بسعادة العالم الآخر غير الموجود أصلاً· ولذلك على الإنسان أن يستفيد من هذه السعادة الآنيّة وينضمّ إلى معسكر الشيطان
لقد أسّس >أنطون لافي< معبداً للشيطان سنة 1966، فيه يتمّ تمجيد القوّة والاستمتاع بكلّ ما حرّمته الأديان، مستعيناً بكلّ أنواع السحر والسَّحَرة· فكلّ شخص يدخل إلى المعبد حسب زعم >لافي< هو إلهٌ في حدّ ذاته· ولقد كان أوّل من استخدم موسيقى البلاك ميتيل هو وأتباعه 
لم تبقَ دعوة >لافي< ضمن أميركا وحسب، بل انتشرت في أوروبا وأوستراليا وآسيا وجنوب أفريقيا· أمّا في لبنان فلها أتباع يزدادونيوماً بعد يوم ويشكّلون خطراً كبيراً على المجتمع· فهناك حالات شذوذ وانتحار متكرّرة، غالباً ما يُعتّم عليها بسبب تورّط أبناء بعض أصحاب النفوذ· كما يدعو تبّاعها الشباب إلى ممارسة الحريّة الشخصيّة بشكلسافر، وإلى التمرّد على القيم الإنسانيّة والدينيّة، وإلى الإدمان على المخدّرات، من خلال طقوس شيطانيّة تتلاءم مع احتياجاتهم وفي طليعتهاالجنس*
*الرموز التسعة التي أعلنها لافي*
*1· يمثِّـل الشيطان متعة الإشباع عوضاً عن التعفّف؛ 
2· يمثِّـل الشيطان الوجود الماديّ عوضاً عن الوعود الروحانيّة غير الواقعيّة؛ 
3· يمثِّـل الشيطان الحكمة بلا مواربة عوضاً عن الخبث الذي يرضى به البشر؛ 
4· يمثِّـل الشيطان الطيبة بالنسبة لِمَن يخدمونه عوضاً عن الحبّ المهدور على ناكري الجميل غير المستحقين؛ 
5· يمثِّـل الشيطان الانتقام عوضاً عن الحنان المفتعل والمصطنع الذي يمثِّله البعض؛ 
6· يتحمّل الشيطان مسؤوليّة أعماله عوضاً عن التنصّـل والهروب من المواجهة؛ 
7· يرمز الشيطان للإنسان كحيوان آخر، أحياناً أفضل وغالباً أسوأ من الحيوانات التي تمشي على أربعة قوائم، وهذا بفضل معتقداته الروحيّة ونموّه الفكري اللذين جعلاه الأكثر فساداً وفجوراً بين الحيوانات؛ 
8· يمثِّـل الشيطان كلّ ما يمكن تسميته >خطيئة< والذي يؤدّي إلى إشباع واستمتاع فكري وجسديّ وعاطفيّ؛ 
9· لطالما كان الشيطان أفضل صديق عرفته الكنائس، وسيبقى كذلك دوماً لأنّ الكنائس تستغلّ الشيطان لكي تتمكّن من المحافظة على أتباعها والسيطرة عليهم. *


----------



## Blo0od G0d (16 نوفمبر 2006)

لا كنت ضمنهم فعلا وعرفت كتير منهم خصوصا في الكويت بس طبعاا بسريه لانو لو عرفوهم فعلا مش عارفه ايش ممكن يحصل لهم 

 وتانكس ع التواصل مستر


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (17 نوفمبر 2006)

الحمد لله اني مسيحيه و لست اي من الديانات الاخرى


----------



## ayah (17 نوفمبر 2006)

Blo0od G0d قال:


> لا كنت ضمنهم فعلا وعرفت كتير منهم خصوصا في الكويت بس طبعاا بسريه لانو لو عرفوهم فعلا مش عارفه ايش ممكن يحصل لهم
> 
> وتانكس ع التواصل مستر




لقد كثرت حالات الانتحار التي ينتمي أصحابها إلى أسر معروفة ومدارس مشهورة دون معرفة السبب في ذلك، لأن الخيار كان التكتم خوفًا من الفضيحة وتشويه السمعة ومن ضمن تلك الانحرافات تأتي قصة ما حصل في إحدى مقابر العاصمة بيروت، 

حيث عمدت مجموعة من هذه الجماعة وهم من الشبان إلى نبش القبور وتشويه الجثث وممارسات شاذة مع الموتى والعياذ بالله تعالى، هذه الحادثة هزت أوساط المجتمع وبعد التحرك لكشف الملابسات تبين أن أتباع " عبّاد الشيطان " وراء هذه الحادثة، وهذه الجماعة تمارس طقوسها في أماكن كثيرة منها المكاتب والمنازل والمقاهي والأندية الليلية ولقد استطاع بعض الصحفيين الدخول إلى أحد تلك الأندية لحضور حفلة من حفلاتهم في لبنان وكانت الصدمة الكبيرة مما شاهدوه في الداخل، السكر الشديد حتى الثمالة ولا يكتفون بالخمر بل يتناولون المخدرات بكميات كبيرة تجعل أشكالهم تبدو بصورة غريبة وفظيعة، ومن طقوسهم أيضًا ذبح القطط وشرب دمائها ودهن الأجساد بها وممارسة الرقص الهستيري إلى حالة الإغماء، ومن مبادىء هؤلاء أيضًا أن تفقد الفتاة عذريتها لتمارس كل أنواع الفلتان وهذه الجماعة تعمل على استقطاب أبناء الأسر المفككة حيث البعد قائم بين الأبناء والآباء فإذا بالأبناء يلجئون إلى أصدقاء السوء والعياذ بالله، لذلك أخي المسلم اخي المسيحي لا تغفل عن أهل بيتك واختر لهم الصحبة الصالحة واختر لهم الجليس الصالح اختر لهم الجلسة النافعة إن في مسجد  او كنيسة  لتعليمهم أمور دينهم ولتحصينهم بعلم الدين ، فأنت مسئول عنهم يوم القيامة ، نسأل الله تعالى أن يحفظنا وأن يحفظ أولادنا من شر هذه الفئة المنحرفة الضالة إنه على كل شىء قدير .
 اختي الكريمة bloood حاولي قدر الامكان ان تبتعدي عن تلك الاماكن لن اقول لك ادخلي دين الاسلام بل على العكس ابحثي عن الحق بقلب صافي ومخلص والحق سوف يدق بابك اختي bloood انا على استعداد ان اتكلم معك عن الاديان  لكن ليس هنا  لو عايزة نتكلم تقدري تدهبي الى موقع اسلامي وهناك نتكلم  اتمنى لك التوفيق والهداية الى طريق الحق 

 اقول قولي هذا وأستغفر الله لي ولكم .


----------



## عبد الحميد (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عبدت الشيطان*

سيرو قولو لبغيتو أما نحن المسلمين لا نعبد الأشيء الخرافية ولا الأصنام ولا لشيطين
بل نعبد :
   1. الله
   2. الرحمن
   3. الرحيم
   4. الملك
   5. القدوس
   6. السلام
   7. المؤمن
   8. المهيمن
   9. العزيز
  10. الجبار
  11. المتكبر
  12. الخالق
  13. البارئ
  14. المصور
  15. الغفار
  16. القهار
  17. الوهاب
  18. الرزاق
  19. الفتاح
  20. العليم
  21. القابض
  22. الباسط
  23. الخافض
  24. الرافع
  25. المعز
  26. المذل
  27. السميع
  28. البصير
  29. الحكم
  30. العدل
  31. اللطيف
  32. الخبير
  33. الحليم
  34. العظيم
  35. الغفور
  36. الشكور
  37. العلي
  38. الكبير
  39. الحفيظ
  40. المقيت
  41. الحسيب
  42. الجليل
  43. الكريم
  44. الرقيب
  45. المجيب
  46. الواسع
  47. الحكيم
  48. الودود
  49. المجيد
  50. الباعث
  51. الشهيد
  52. الحق
  53. الوكيل
  54. القوي
  55. المتين
  56. الولي
  57. الحميد
  58. المحصى
  59. المبدىء
  60. المعيد
  61. المحيي
  62. المميت
  63. الحي
  64. القيوم
  65. الواجد
  66. الماجد
  67. الواحد
  68. الصمد
  69. القادر
  70. المقتدر
  71. المقدم
  72. المؤخر
  73. الأول
  74. الأخر
  75. الظاهر
  76. الباطن
  77. الوالي
  78. المتعالِ
  79. البر
  80. التواب
  81. المنتقم
  82. العفو
  83. الرؤوف
  84. مالك الملك
  85. ذو الجلال و الإكرام
  86. المقسط
  87. الجامع
  88. الغني
  89. المغنى
  90. المانع
  91. الضار
  92. النافع
  93. النور
  94. الهادي
  95. البديع
  96. الباقى
  97. الوارث
  98. الرشيد
  99. الصبور

مع  السلامة


----------



## الخطاب (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عبدت الشيطان*

مشكور على التنبيه اخوي


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عبدت الشيطان*

معليش لو سمحتي ما تزعلين مني

لكن شنو الشي اللي خلاج تكونين من عبدة الشيطان؟
يعني اي اللي جذبك فيه ?

و اسفة للازعاج


----------



## Tabitha (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عبدت الشيطان*



jesus=love قال:


> معليش لو سمحتي ما تزعلين مني
> 
> لكن شنو الشي اللي خلاج تكونين من عبدة الشيطان؟
> يعني اي اللي جذبك فيه ?
> ...



وانا كمان كان نفسي اسالها نفس السؤال 

بس لا اعتقد انها حاتشوف سؤالنا 

لأن آخر تواجد ليها كان آخر  سنة 2006


----------



## سامح إمام (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عبدت الشيطان*

اول ظهور لعبدة الشيطان كان فى القرون الوسطى هناك اكثر من 75 شيطان مهمتهم اضلال البشر وتدميرهم
اشهرهم لوسيفر ومامون وديمون  وبعزبول وابراكاس


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عبدت الشيطان*

++ الشيطان يدفع أتباعه للإنتحار ، لأنه بذلك يلتهمهم ، لقمة سائغة ، وينهى كل إحتمال لتوبتهم .
+++ الذين يدخلون فى رباطات مع الشيطان ، تنتهى حياتهم نهاية مفجعة، كالموت محروقاً أو مسموماً أو مشنوقاً أو مخنوقاً ... إلخ . 
+++ فالشيطان يتتلذذ بتعذيب ضحاياه ، ويدفعهم لفعل ذلك بأيديهم .+ هو قتـَّـال الناس ، ويدفعهم لقتل أنفسهم بأيديهم هم  .
++++ ومن المحاربات الشيطانية ، حتى للناس العاديين --- الذين لم يدخلهم ويحتلهم ، بل يحاربهم من الخارج  --- أن يردد فى أذهانهم كلمات اليأس . كالتى وضعتها هذه المسكينة شعاراً لها :- (((  الوقت ضدي ودنيتي كلها يأس.......ومافي يديني حل غير انتحاري ))) ، فإن ذلك الشعار هو من أفكار الشيطان التى زرعها داخل عقلها ، والله أعلم بما هو مصيرها الآن ، نتمنى أن نسمع عنها خيراً ، إن كانت ما تزال حيــَّـة .
+++ وكذلك أيضاً كل كلمات اليأس ، التى يقولها الناس لبعضهم ، مثل : روح موت ، روحى موتى   ... حياتك ما لزومها .....إلخ ، وهذه التعبيرات تكون واضحة جداً عند الذين بهم أرواح شريرة .
++++++ لذلك ، ينبغى مقاومة كل هذه التعبيرات ، إذا نشأت فى أذهاننا ، وإذا سمعناها من أى أحد ، فإنها فخاخ شيطانية ، لتدمير معنوياتنا وتحطيمنا .
+++++++  بل قد يكون الإنسان متميزاً جداً ومملوء مواهب بدنية وعقلية ونفسية ، فيدفع الشيطان بمن يهمسون له بمثل هذه التعبيرات المحطمة ، فييأس ، ويهمل عمله أو دروسه ، حتى يتحطم ، بينما هو يملك - فعلاً- طاقاتاً عظيمة جداً . وهذا هو ما يـُـسمى بحسد إبليس .
+++* وأكثر ما يحسدنا عليه إبليس ، هو محبة المسيح لنا ، يحسدنا على المسيح ، ويحاول أن ينسينا المجد الذى نحن فيه *، بأن يتملك علينا بخطايا ، يدفعنا لنسقط فيها ، فيمتلك فينا -- بها -- موضعاً ، ويذلــَّـنا بها ، لكى يحطم معنوياتنا .
++++++ فالواجب علينا ألآ نستسلم أبداً ، حتى لو تملك على جزء منا ، فإن الحياة صراع وجهاد ، ومن يغلب أخيراً ، يفرح كثيراً . فلنصبر على الضيقة ، ولنجاهد ، فإن الله لم يطالبنا بقتل الشيطان ، بل فقط بالجهاد بكل قوتنا ، ضده ، وعدم الإستسلام نهائياً ، مهما حدث .:bud:


----------



## My Rock (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عبدت الشيطان*

بذلك نكتفي بهذا الموضوع من المعلومات الخاصة بهذه الفئة, و نحن علن عدم اهتمامنا بهذه النوعية من المواضيع و العقائد

يغلق


----------

